# Solved: Permission settings



## brainwave89

I backed up a files on an XP machine to an external drive. When I try to copy them back to a newly installed XP install on the same machine I get the following message:
"you do not have permission to view or edit the current permission settings" it then states the name of the file.

What can I do to to copy these files (mainly .jpegs) to the hard drive?

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smashgfx

are you administrator on your sessioN?


----------



## brainwave89

Yes, I am in the admin group.


----------



## brainwave89

Most of the files that I copied to the external hard drive were able to be copied over to the newly formatted hard drive. The ones I can't are jpegs and pdf's.


----------



## smashgfx

well jsut check if the file isnt archived or simply just look if the read only is checked...if yes, uncheck it and you should be able to move your pictures

but i'm really not certain...

do you get an error message or sumthing?


----------



## brainwave89

It is not read only. 

Attached is the error message I get when I click on the Security tab.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## brainwave89

I receive the same error even after I signed in as Admin.


----------



## smashgfx

1.	Click with the right button on the file which you wish to adapt, then click on properties.
2.	Click on the security mitre, then on OK in the message of safety (which is posted if necessary).
3.	Click on advanced Parameters, then on the owner mitre.
4.	In the list Name, click on administrator or the administrator group, then on OK.

The Administrator or the administrator group is owner of the file now. To modify the authorizations of the files and files contained in this file, you defer at stage 5.
5.	Click on add.
6.	The zone Enter the names of the objects to select (examples), type the account of the user or group to which you wish to grant the right of access to this file. For example, Administrator.
7.	Click on OK.
8.	In the zone Names of user or group, click on the account who you wish (for example, administrator), and activate the check boxs corresponding to the authorizations which you wish to allot to this user. For example, total Control (To authorize). When you finished to allot the authorizations, click on OK.


----------



## brainwave89

Thanks so much for your time. This makes so much sense.

Cheers!


----------



## smashgfx

no probs:up:


----------

